# 4 Bước Cơ Bản Để Sử Dụng Serum Đúng Cách



## Crazis.vn (25/10/19)

Trong chu trình skincare của mỗi bạn thường có khá nhiều bước.
Tuy nhiên, khi bạn đã lựa chọn sử dụng Serum thì bạn cần ghi nhớ 4 điều cơ bản
sau:

*Rửa mặt sạch*
Đây là một quy tắc “bất di bất dịch” cho dù bạn sử dụng bất kỳ sản phẩm dưỡng
da nào.
Và với Serum cũng vậy…
Bạn chỉ cần “dọn đường” thật sạch với sữa rửa mặt.
Để da mặt thông thoáng, những dưỡng chất sẽ dễ hấp thụ hơn.
Kế đến là…

*Sử dụng toner*
Trước khi sử dụng Serum bạn cần để làn da của bạn ở trạng thái tốt nhất.
Bởi vì…
Làn da đủ ẩm thì dưỡng chất trong Serum sẽ thẩm thấy tốt hơn gấp 4 lần.
Bước sử dụng toner giúp cân bằng độ pH trên da, lau đi tất cả những cặn bụi bẩn
vẫn còn sót lại.

*Thoa Serum dưỡng da*
Vì Serum chứa lượng tinh chất khổng lồ nên bạn không cần bôi quá nhiều lên mặt.
Trong các chai serum sẽ có một cái ống nghiệm nho nhỏ để bạn chấm vào và nhỏ
lên mặt.
Thường thì chỉ cần 1-2 giọt tinh chất này là đủ cho toàn bộ da mặt của bạn rồi.
Sau khi thoa đều Serum lên da mặt, bạn hãy vỗ nhẹ kết hợp massage tròn đều,
hường từ trong ra ngoài và từ dưới lên trên.
Nhờ đó serum sẽ thấm nhanh và thấm sâu vào da hơn.
Đồng thời…
Khí huyết dưới da cũng được thúc đẩy lưu thông tốt hơn và nâng cơ da mặt tốt
hơn.

*Khóa ẩm cho da với kem dưỡng ẩm*
Bước này sẽ giúp cho các tinh chất có trong Serum không bị bay hơi đi mất.
Các dưỡng chất sẽ được giữ trên da, đồng thời cung cấp cho da độ ẩm cần thiết.
Thực hiện các bước đúng cách sẽ giúp tăng hiệu quả sử dụng Serum lên rất nhiều
nên bạn hãy chú ý nhé!
Kết nối với chúng mình tại Crazis.vn nhé!


----------

